# Audi 90 coupe



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

Im thinking about buying a 90' audi coupe. Its all wheel drive and has a 5cyl(136000km), I was wondering what kind of track record these cars have. Are parts expensive, things to watch out for, etc. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1996 Impala SS (Jan 6, 2002)

*Try 20.org..*

Try this web site very helpful, it will show you things to look out for, upgrades and fixes. Like all Audi's parts are going to be on the high side. Helps if you can do your own work. 

www.20.org


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Try 20.org.. (1996 Impala SS)*

i think you ment www.20v.org http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1996 Impala SS (Jan 6, 2002)

*yes that one! oops*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: yes that one! oops (1996 Impala SS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​What's that all about?


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (duandcc)*

I have know idea, Anyways instead of sending me to a sight that shows the main problems that arrise can anyone tell me how there 90 has treated them. I do about 90km's a day to work and back, will the 5cly hold up over time or will i need to rebuild this thing a lot. Will this car hold up better than my 97 golf 1.8 8v or should I stick to my golf? This is the info I really need to know I dont want to go back 7 years to the audi if Im going to have more problems with it than my Golf. Please help Im having trouble waying the two. So far I like the 90 because here in Canada allwheel drive is nice to have, I like the look and 164hp over my 90hp golf.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

Just hang on until blkaudicq or TabulaRasa sees this thread. Then you'll get your answers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: yes that one! oops (PerL)*

Any/all Audi I5 engines are near indestructable. They easily go 250-300,000 miles without a rebuild. The basic drivetrain is rock solid on virtually all Audis. The weak point is the electrics and accessories. Thinks like windows switches that give out, difs that won't lock due to a vacuum leak or loose connection, sunroof guides that break due to lack of maintenance (cleaning and lubrication), and the normal wear stuff like motor/tranie mounts, bearings/bushings, etc. These little things are annoying, but the cars virtually never fail to start and get you from point A to B...


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any/all Audi I5 engines are near indestructable. They easily go 250-300,000 miles without a rebuild. The basic drivetrain is rock solid on virtually all Audis. The weak point is the electrics and accessories. Thinks like windows switches that give out, difs that won't lock due to a vacuum leak or loose connection, sunroof guides that break due to lack of maintenance (cleaning and lubrication), and the normal wear stuff like motor/tranie mounts, bearings/bushings, etc. These little things are annoying, but the cars virtually never fail to start and get you from point A to B...[HR][/HR]​As stated. My 2.3l 20v has been totally reliable for me. My only major problem was the alternater (not an uncommon problem). It helps if the car has records, like mine did. The engine itself is nearly indestructable, but the electronics are otherwise. Different things on these cars are touchy. The high pressure powersteering/ power brake lines like to leak. Check for badly worn rear rotors, as all Audi rear calipers stuck with the parking brake. If you put 100w headlamps in, you'll fry the fragile wiring harness. Window regulators go bad,and are ~$400 just for the part! If the car runs alright, make sure everything electronic works. These things really don't rust unless totally abused and mistreated. I got my car last August with 165,530 miles, I know have ~195,000 on her, and she hasn;t let me down yet, I drive everywhere. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (blkaudicq)*

Well this is my toss up. Keep my 97 golf 1.8 8v with approx 133000km's or trade in for a 1990 audi coupe 20v with 136000. As I said I put about 450km's per week 98% highway so its not to hard on the engine. The quattro would benefit me in the winter and wet conditions. Im just worried about these electrical problems that seem to be common. Are they more common than any other cars have their problems? The car is at a used car lot with mechanical warranty available. Its advertised as rust/scratch and dent free and the mileage only works out to 10,000km's a year. Its also advertised as rare, is this true? Anyways I'll take a look at it tommorrow.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

1. Yes, they are VERY rare, only a couple thousand in the USA IIRC.
2. If you are worried about problems, just get the warranty if it is B2B.
3. If you like the car and it is in good condition, get it, it may be your only opportuunity to get one (due to rarity)...


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (duandcc)*

Well I looked at it today, lots a chips in the paint but it can be fixed with touch up. No rust, everything seems to be working. Has really crappy 3 spoke rims, Can I swap 5 bolt rotors on to it and put newer style audi rims on? Well I've though about it long enough and I think monday as long as it is still there I will buy it. Thanks for all the help and I hope to join your forum soon!!


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

I did a search and noticed that the 4-5bolt conversion is not as easy as it looks. Do audi's have the studs meaning not the lugs that vw's use?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

Audi's use the lug bolts, meaning the whole thing comes out when removed, like VWs.


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (blkaudicq)*

One more issue I would like to address is parts. Because the car is rare I assume the parts are, Is it hard to find parts and how much more expensive are they than VW parts? Do other audis share parts, and what would your guess be about parts availability in say 5yrs? Do I need a big income to afford to drive this car? Sorry for all the questions but I dont want to buy it and then not be able to afford to drive or fix it.










[Modified by Reaper, 7:02 PM 12-29-2002]


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

quote:[HR][/HR] One more issue I would like to address is parts. Because the car is rare I assume the parts are, Is it hard to find parts and how much more expensive are they than VW parts? Do other audis share parts, and what would your guess be about parts availability in say 5yrs? Do I need a big income to afford to drive this car? Sorry for all the questions but I dont want to buy it and then not be able to afford to drive or fix it.









[Modified by Reaper, 7:02 PM 12-29-2002][HR][/HR]​Finding parts isn't really a problem. The coupe has some parts in common with the cabriolets (doors, inner door parts, front seats, i think), and some with regular B3 90 series cars (the 20v motor, out of a 90 20v, interior switchgear, headlights, front marker lights. I think the front bumpers are common to the B4 90s and Cabriolets). I think all body panels, except doors are cq only. The rear lights are cq only, as is I think the rear bumper. All of the suspension and brakes are cq only. (cqs have stainless steel control arms that are longer than b3s, the brakes are bigger and twin-piston up front). 
Some parts are going to be more expensive. I'm by no means rich. i will be starting collage in a week and will work part time. I do get parts cheap through my job (lot-tech) and my dad (Audi mechanic...) and get free labor. Somethings that I have bought are rear brakes (Girling calipes, Brembo rotors, Mintex pads) cost ~$300 for just the parts with a discount. A set of spark plug wired were given to me for x-mas; $120, my dad's cost. A clutch with bearings and seals cost be ~$200. If you don't mind working on your car, work on it. As long as you keep it up in shape, it will last. I have re-done most of the stuff on my car since I got it, so I know it will last. Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (blkaudicq)*

Well Im sorry to say I had to back out of the deal. On further linspection a few things troubled me. 1) there was overspray on the engine bay indicating to me that it was hit at one point. 2) There was a sensor unpluged which in my opinion is never a good sign on a used car. I have been looking at a few more lately, is there anything I should watch out for that I might overlook when looking at one?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 2) There was a sensor unpluged which in my opinion is never a good sign on a used car. I have been looking at a few more lately, is there anything I should watch out for that I might overlook when looking at one?[HR][/HR]​On point 2: You WILL see several connectors just hanging in the engine compartment on most, if not all, Audis. There will definitely be some on any Audi 90. They used the same wiring harness for all years. It is completely normal to see a few that aren't used with your engine. In the case of my CGT, there is one near the left front of the engine compartment (facing the car) and one (or 2?) in the middle/back right, down by the engine block. There were MANY euro only options that we never got, but we got the Euro wiring harness, so there are lots of unused connections...
As for what to look for, sounds like you are on the right track. But one thing to consider, you shouldn't discount every car that has been in an accident. You should get it inspected to see how extensive the samage was. my CGT was cracked into in 1991, but the damage was light and the repairs were very good. It took a trained eye to spot it. (same thing as your 90, overspray in the engine compartment).


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (duandcc)*

Thanks a lot Dave its good to know about the harnesses and plugs. I never thought about the euro to n american differences. I hope to get one soon, Im trying to find a really good one







maybe this weekend.


[Modified by Reaper, 9:53 PM 1-7-2003]


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

I just did a web search on these coupes and found some info that puzzles me. I went to http://www.epinions.com/auto_make-1990_audi_quattro_coupe. There are 3 reviews on the 1990's and 1 91, All reviews said that the coupes were great cars but 2 things through me off. 1) they say that the car is not very relaible(2stars of 5) and 2) that the car was a slow starter. I realize the car will be slow off the line but this guy compared it to a diesel rabbit? Just wanted to know your thoughts and if you disagree could you post your own reviews on the site to give others a more realistic view of the coupes. Oh yeah he also said that you need to add 1qt of oil every 3000 and that it was common to audi 5cyl's?








Sorry try this
http://www.epinions.com/auto_Make-Luxury_Cars-Audi-price-0_to_10000



[Modified by Reaper, 3:39 AM 1-9-2003]


----------



## civic_killer (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

Just buy it! That car is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (civic_killer)*

Hopefully this weekend if I find one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

The car isn't that slow off the line, but it does move a lot better once moving. The car, like all cars, are as reliable as you make it. The engine is dead reliable. The electronics can be a problem if not taken care of, like all cars. As we stated above, make sure the maintenece has been done. 1qt leaking every 3000 isn't terrible, but not great. My car leaks a tad and burns a little (1/4qt per 3000 miles). The most I've lost is ~1/2qt after a road rally... The car is probably just leaking the oil. Check the car out throughly. Good luck.


----------



## john 13 black (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

i have a silver 91 for sale it is nice.well maintained a few impressive goodies.one day i will post some pics.If anyone that reads this is local they could see i at long island motorweks 3030 east jericho tpke -east northport -new york-11731 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## john 13 black (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: yes that one! oops (Reaper)*

my 91 has the s2 hub conversion
 






plus s2 front bumper and rear and s8 wheels


----------

